# Pigments/Shadow over CCB (cream colour base)



## makeupgal (Sep 13, 2006)

This is not a tutorial with pics.  But thought I'd share a technique I find so useful, especially with pigments.  I always put a bit of concealer on the lid to even out the lid.  I then use cream colour base and then my pigments over it.  They "grab" a lot better!  Try Blue Brown Pigment over Black cream colour base.  Club e/s looks really good over "Slick" CCB. Slick CCB is also good with a lot of green shadows/pigments.  I do love shadesticks but CCB pulls on the lid a lot less.  I use my 224 brush to apply the CCB.  Hoping Santa will bring me a GOOD digital camera for Christmas.  I can't wait to post some tuts.  There are some really talented people here!  Ashleyv85 is my favorite!  I always look forward to her tutorials.  I'm pretty new to the site so sorry if I posted this in the wrong place.  I really hope this is useful to someone.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 14, 2006)

i cant wait till you can post pics!!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 14, 2006)

Great tips! thanks!


----------



## aziza (Sep 14, 2006)

I love doing this but I use paints, ccbs, and then I use the pigment. Paints keep everything in place and prevents creasing while the ccb makes the color even more vibrant!


----------



## neotrad (Sep 16, 2006)

Can't wait till you get to post the pictures of your tutorials here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love using CCB in LUNA. Now I'm starting to think about trying colored CCBs as well. Thanks!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Nov 6, 2006)

nice tips


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 15, 2006)

that's a wonderful tip! thanks for sharing!!

EDIT: have you used other primers such as UDPP? if so, how does it compare to CCB?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! I'm looking forward to your tutorials so when you get a chance, post 'em


----------

